# Engine help



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

My g/f has a 92 Stanza with the KA24E engine and the 5-speed manual transmission. Would she have to do any major modification to drop in a KA24DE? What are the options of turboing a FWD KA?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Do you consider swapping out the entire EGI harness and ECM as major?


----------

